# Formation of large military planes just seen...



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

...heading due east at altitude. You NEVER see this type of formation over this part of the country. Never. Earlier today a lone fighter jet headed out of a local airport on the same route. You occasionally see a couple here during the year so I just noted it as a treat..until I heard this formation of 5 larger jets going over.
Oct 15th has been mentioned by someone about Iran. Seems kinda close to the date if they're JUST now heading out. Woulda thought they would already be in the area.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

When I lived in PHX we'd see Falcons flying out of Sky Harbor, that meant Dan Quayle was in town. His Mother lived there if I remember correctly. 

A flight of planes like that really could be anything, Air National Guard moving from one place to another for training maybe? Who knows.

Over here we get mostly helicopters, the coolest one I wish I'd gotten a pic of was an Apache that couldnt have been more than 150' off the deck, which is extremely unusual for this area. It was also at the same time that Prince Harry was here for Apache training, but I have no idea if it was him or not. I first saw it down at the bottom of the hill at the grocery store, on his return leg at my place on top of the hill it seemed like he was close enough to reach up and touch! I called a buddy of mine when he was making his 2nd trip and he said he saw it too, the guy was turning around at his place. We tracked him on the same route a 3rd trip and then he was done. 

I'm surprised they'd fly that low over town, I was wondering if they were testing a new piece of gear that is meant for tracking/counting/or analyzing people/vehicles numbers or movement.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Things are happening all over this world and especially this country. I feel very uneasy with the govt purchasing 1.5 billion in ammo and the possibility of an internal disruption in life as we know it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Any chance you could tell us where the photo was taken?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

This is near the Eastern TN/Western NC state line. Appalachian Mtns.

About 3 yrs ago I was at work and heard what sounded like a parking lot vacuum truck, but there wasn't one out there. So I walked out and overhead was an Apache circling our building! Wow! It was quiet. It did about 3 rotations and moved on.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

About a week ago we saw what appeared to be 3 planes flying in formation, it was at night so could not see anything more then red lights. By the time I got my camera they were gone. could not hear them either, We were just sitting outside when I happened to look up and the first words out of my mouth were "what the hell is that!!!" I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Air traffic has started to make me uneasy as well. Not only do we live 8 mi from the national guard/heliport, but a correctional facility and prison right next to it. About a month ago my dad asked me if I had seen the helicopter (name escapes me atm but it has a blade on each side). I asked him why and where? Now this has never been told to me, but happens regularly apparently. We're on 320 acres here. The guard does training in our field behind the 2 acre lake at the property line! In the clearing, at pitch black night, about 5 people zip down from the low hovering shinook (I remembered. Lol), walk a few feet with what I assume are dot sights on firearms, them go back to the line and are zipped back up. They leave. It takes about 2 min total. Friggin scary as hell if you ask me. I'm glad that's never happened while we were camping out there. :O


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we have been seeing more of the stealth aircraft flying lately.....in 2x2 pattern high altitude......always have the A-10 warthogs kickin' around the lake here, playin'tag and givin' us a 'wave' as they head back to whitman....


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't forget... a LOT of these things are coming home now that we're drawing down in Iraq. 7 years of war can acclimate you to artificially low numbers of spottings since they are all deployed.

Then again, it could be Obama doing his own Operation Buffalo Jump :gaah:


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw a very similar formation flying east this afternnon maybe around 4-430pm. I was near the little Tennessee River and Hwy 411. Their path would have taken the across somewhere near gatlinburg, tn, maybe a little north of there.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

There is a USAF survial school near where we live and we see often jets doing manuvers. During the summer we would hear helicopters flying over in the night, it's kinda creepy.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I live by both an Air Force base and an Air National Guard Base, so I see all kinds of aircraft flying over all the time. Every time I look up and see a formation of jets I think to myself "America! F-yeah!". Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I live by both an Air Force base and an Air National Guard Base, so I see all kinds of aircraft flying over all the time. Every time I look up and see a formation of jets I think to myself "America! F-yeah!". Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


That's the SOUND OF FREEDOM! :beercheer:


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

On Friday afternoon we saw 6 helicopters (they were huge, had propellers on the front and back of each one) flying Very Low...scared the u know what out of me! My son (who's 12 lol) thought they were awesome and called them troop movers. I have no clue what they were or what they were doing, but it was definitely odd...


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Just because you've never seen it before doesn't make it nefarious nor does it mean anything out of the ordinary is happening.

Your location seems to be right along the path from Arnold AFB to any number of ones in that vicinity on the east coast. Maybe something caused them to pass over your area like weather or even congested civilian air traffic.

Aircraft are relocated just as Navy ships change homeports occasionally. For all we know they may have been flying somewhere to be retired/decommissioned scrapped. I don't think I'd sweat a few planes passing overhead.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Prior to the 1st Gulf War, we had F-4s, F-16s, and I believe Hornets flying over. The TCs had a Naval air station. Scary? Yes,! They were down on the deck and first one would fly over and a couple of seconds later two or three would follow. This was only a couple of hundred yards away. A farmer friend said bombers were flying down low and close. One day I was visiting and sure enough a B-52 was low and close ( a friend in the AF after initial doubting us confirmed the B-72 were from a Reserve unit from Michigan.) They are really huge. Having recently attended a funeral with a C-17 fly over the B-52 was maybe 1/4 th as high and only 4 hundred yards away. They are big!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

How the hell are airplanes scary. I grew up on the back side of a combined army and airforce base. If the windows did not rattle from the artillery practice, it sometimes did from the sonic boom. Take a look at what is west of you.. Ft.Campbell, KY home of the 101st Airborne and some other more lesser known outfits. 

They could be supplies, replacement aircraft etc. They will be on station within 24 hours.

Possible destinations, overseas, ft brag, ft benning and many others.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

When you are in the yard, the nearest traffic is a mile away, the dog is curled up, and all you hear is the chirping of the birds. and then---. The nearest neighbor is 1/2 mile away and the planes were a lot closer to us then them. Normally we're quiet enough the dog figures she owns every thing down to the crossroads so if anything is on the road she begins to bark. All of a sudden a jet screams by perhaps a couple of hundred yards away-go figure.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

It would be funny if it was as simple a fact as the Blue Angels, Snowbirds or other team in transit.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

cnsper said:


> How the hell are airplanes scary.


Not sure where you got that from? The planes aren't scary. Starting another war is scary. During these times of Isr demanding we back them in attacks and the economy doing nothing, we have to consider that .gov is looking for some way to blame someone else.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't consider any part of it scary. Just commneting I had never saw a formation like that flying by here. We have a ANG base near here flying KC-135's. Do touch and goes all the time. Also have a army helo base next to it with blacks hawks and loaches. During hurricanes and such the naval bases send stuff up here to wait out the storms. C-17's, FA-18's, all types of helo's.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

I considered the helicopters that flew over my house scary! Really freaking scary! They were loud as heck and the trees were blowing like crazy, and we have never seen anything like that done before...hell yea I thought it was scary. Then again most of the things the gov does scares me so go figure.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Same area: I'm told 4 F16s were seen and reported earlier in the day but for sure there were 4 Hornets seen (believe them to have been Hornets) in the area, seen today by several of us. I don't believe this is all that uncommon of an event though. I've seen it before. Car shopping once I saw an F16 do a near vertical takeoff.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

Today about 1600 hours two V-22 Ospreys came over my house at around 500-800 feet. They were transitioning from horizontal flight to vertical as they went over, the rotors were almost vertical. They veered off to the southwest and out of sight. The only thing in that direction they could be going to that belongs to the government is several prisons. The V-22 is normally flown by the USMC, but these were in Navy gray.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Found the cause of the fighter jets. Ball game at the state school for a fly-over. The 2 different groups were probably the same group and the first group was ID'ed incorrectly by the person who saw them.


----------

